# cabby project - carb content.



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

more once im laid off.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Nice, emissions Dells :thumbup:.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Wazzzup! 

Here's the setup in it's natural habitat: 









Stock rebuilt ABA with a ported JH head and solid lifter 306* cam. The baller as fcvk drake valvecover wasn't included though. 

Some info for me to read: 
http://oto.to/schematy/gazniki.pdf


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If those really are emissions specs dells...they're not going to like that cam very much. They'll work reasonably well on the 2.0, but all emissions carbs have a tendency to lean out at the top end due to their specific-to-emissions-carbs emulsion tubes. Your jetting will be...interesting . Be sure to post it up when you get them :thumbup:. 

Emissions carbs are NOT bad carbs, they're just better suited for milder camshafts. My last set got me 105whp/119tq, and 32mpg . 

40s or 45s?


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

B4S said:


> If those really are emissions specs dells...they're not going to like that cam very much. They'll work reasonably well on the 2.0, but all emissions carbs have a tendency to lean out at the top end due to their specific-to-emissions-carbs emulsion tubes. Your jetting will be...interesting . Be sure to post it up when you get them :thumbup:.
> 
> Emissions carbs are NOT bad carbs, they're just better suited for milder camshafts. My last set got me 105whp/119tq, and 32mpg .
> 
> 40s or 45s?


 They're 40s 

I've also considered swapping a stock 16v head on the rebuilt block (hopefully the costs of buying a new intake manifold would be recouped by selling the 8v head/cam combo) 

here's a video of the previous owner starting the car up circa 2004. 
http://www.bakersdozenracing.com/Movies/dex-starting.AVI 

and a scary sounding post from 2006 


dextervw said:


> So I have a slight problem. I built an engine up using a stock aba bottom end and a un-decked counter-flow head. I previously had the head on the top of a 1.8 block with 11:1 JE pistons. The old engine ran great (when there wasn’t any oil in the cylinders) and had 235 psi of compression. The new engine runs like a turd but pushes 275psi of compression. Pinging and spluttering like no tomorrow. I run dual dellortos and an MSD 6AL through the stock ignition module. The only change between engines was slightly richer main jets to cope with the 2.0. It now runs rich but still pings unless I run 10 ATDC ignition timing.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> ...


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

no worries on either... the emission only emulsion tubes where swapped out and in turn solved the pinging issue  good luck with em! They did very well both for hillclimbs and rallyx's ... I miss that motor!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Whoa whoa whoa...running non-emissions tubes in emissions carbs is a bad idea. It complicates the tuning for anything other than WOT driving.


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

Unless you get the right ones... been through it all... even talked to a dude in Italy about it. I ended up putting a wide band up its pipe to check it all out and make sure... beautiful everywhere... no lean spots and only one rich spot at about 7k (where i set my redline) 

I am not a hack thank you and I stand behind my work.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Never said you were a hack, put those hackles down man.

What tubes are in them?


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Went to the local self serve yard and picked up Ford EDIS-4 trigger wheel and ICM. Stripped down one on my many junk 16v motors for the dist block off cap.

not for sale anymore :>


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Spent some time with this yesterday. Since getting a sandblast cabinet I've gone a little crazy blasting and painting things. First victims here were the valve cover and motor mount, I just did them in BBQ paint black. Somebody (not looking @ you dex) had put a cheesy PLASTIC timing belt tensioner on it, which I didn't trust, so I have a metal one on there now. 

I really hate the way the plastic (mk1 lower, mk3 upper cut up a bit) timing belt covers fit. The last time I messed with timing belt covers (full ABA swap) I only cut to fit around mk1 mount but I'm guessing this time it's different because of the JH head? I also had to space out behind the bolts so it doesn't hit on the IM shaft bolt. Weird. 

The VR sensor is going to be mounted on a mk3 power steering pump bracket (just like B4s did it) . So I dug one out of the parts pile & that's installed now. 

Lastly I chopped up an ABA distributor so my oil pump is actually being driven by the IM shaft. Had to borrow a dist cap from my mk3/16v motor, which is going to be "done" after I get this lump in my cabby.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Trigger wheel for the EDIS-4 adapted to the ABA crank pulley! just needs a few holes drilled and to press it together


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

G60 Valve Cover for the Cabriolet by jrrrd, on Flickr

sandblasted too but I didn't have my camera with me anymore.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Megajolt and all the EDIS4 stuff is in hand now, as well as a race land header.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Also picked up some eBay header wrap


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

DSC_1051 by jrrrd, on Flickr


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

DSC_1052 by jrrrd, on Flickr


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

logjammin' said:


> DSC_1052 by jrrrd, on Flickr


 Niiiiiiice. :thumbup:


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

vwgroundpilot said:


> Niiiiiiice. :thumbup:


thanks! I've had all this stuff for years, feels good that it's actually coming together now!

Wasn't sure how the header was going to fit around the manifold, looks like it has already been clearanced a bit.









New 190mm disk, mk3 flywheel and pressure plate. Needed a small input shaft disk for my FN 020 trans. new bolts get loctite and torqued of course!









the dirty dog of an engine bay









sooon..









Removed the old looped power steering rack. Fuel lines are coming out today in favor of some nice gray push lock hose from Jegs.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Also spent a good 3 hours degreasing scraping and compressed air blasting the bay. It was preeettyyy dirty.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Just picked up all my painting materials today! Graphite black metallic (LB7V). $384 total


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Brake lines are loose/out, main wiring harness is labeled, engine harness is out, fuel lines are cut and gone and I started sanding the left side/rad support. When I quit the upper rad support was primed


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodies to make a catchcan


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

just about all taped off by jrrrd, on Flickr


liftbooth by jrrrd, on Flickr


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

And the clear went down this morning.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Ordered front and rear Hawk HPS pads, non fancy rotors, wheel bearing kits and also new front hubs from GAP.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

front end on. by jrrrd, on Flickr


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my hawk hps pads. I was sceptical about getting them at first because the reviews were half and half good and bad. But I love the way they stop and are better the hotter they get. I do find that they dust a lot


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Holley pump, new line and the fuel pressure regulator are all in! I have a small inline filter in the bay to keep an eye on since I eliminated the original under car filter. Also kept the full charcoal canister/EVAP line but plugged the return at the firewall if I ever want to run EFI again. 

I also got the engine dropped in to work out the wiring for EDIS 





















ncbrock said:


> I love my hawk hps pads. I was sceptical about getting them at first because the reviews were half and half good and bad. But I love the way they stop and are better the hotter they get. I do find that they dust a lot


 Ya I freaking hate dust. Its gonna be a pain to keep the wheels looking good, especially white.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

logjammin' said:


> Ya I freaking hate dust. Its gonna be a pain to keep the wheels looking good, especially white.


 its not as bad as stock pads on most cars today. I was just used to POS pbr metallic pads that sucked all around with no bite.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Wasn't digging the zip tied duckbill that much so I ordered up the right stuff!



ncbrock said:


> its not as bad as stock pads on most cars today. I was just used to POS pbr metallic pads that sucked all around with no bite.


 I wanna say the last pads I bought before the mintex were Jurid and for the difference in cost I was happier with them.


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Last bit of stuff from Autosport labs









02a mounts from the motherland









Also picked up a parts GTI (mainly for the hood, TT exhaust and some missing mounts/hardware


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

OK all the autosportlabs stuff is here. I made a radio shack 9v battery bench power pack to check the megajolt unit and loaded up the map b4s posted up for his 8v. For whatever reason the software wouldn't work in VMware even if it was showing the USB port on the control panel. I ended up just running it from boot camp windows 7 and it worked fine.

I was looking over the parts pile and noticed I'm missing 1 idle jet :banghead:. I picked up an original owner scirocco 16v last week too. IT was in non running condition but after a couple hours on Sunday it runs and will be for sale shortly


----------



## k2rider5936 (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you running a ecu with this set up?? i seen you have the msd in it and what distributor are you using>


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

k2rider5936 said:


> Are you running a ecu with this set up?? i seen you have the msd in it and what distributor are you using>


 Distributor is blocked off & MSD box is sold. I'm running a ford edis coilpack setup controlled by autosportlab's "mega jolt"


----------

